# Reading Material / History



## OceanBossMan263 (Mar 31, 2020)

Since I've found more down time to read, and since it seems halfway appropriate at the time, I've been looking for some reading material on disaster and military medicine, ie history of medicine in Napoleonic Wars, field treatment in American wars, disasters, etc. Sounds kind of broad but if anyone has suggestions, feel free to share.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 31, 2020)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> Since I've found more down time to read, and since it seems halfway appropriate at the time, I've been looking for some reading material on disaster and military medicine, ie history of medicine in Napoleonic Wars, field treatment in American wars, disasters, etc. Sounds kind of broad but if anyone has suggestions, feel free to share.



"Hurt" by Catherine Musemeche and "From Last Hope to First Aid" by Francesco Adami are two you might enjoy.


----------



## Red Shirt 6 (Jun 14, 2020)

The Hot Zone: The Terrifying True Story of the Origins of the Ebola Virus _by Richard Preston_, Home Before Morning: The Story of an Army Nurse in Vietnam _by Nurse Lynda Van Devanter_ (This is the memoir that inspired China Beach),  MASH: A Tale of Three Army Doctors _by Richard Hooker _The memoir that the movie and TV series are based on or inspired by). Ice Cold In Alex _by Cristopher Landon, _The Scalpel, The Sword: The Story of Norman Bethune_ by Ted Allan and Sydney Gordon_


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 23, 2020)

Sorry, a little late to the game.

Medical and Surgical History of the War of the Rebellion 1861-1865 it's a large multi volume set filled with cases and diagrams, basically only available online access through the NIH. The actual hard copies and reprints are very pricey.

It always amazes me what they actually did, versus the mythology of amputation crazy surgeons.


----------

